# Windows 8 Crashes Constantly



## sojodave (Oct 26, 2012)

Widows 8 crashed 14 times and it happened as soon as I started my computer today. I thought it was because I tried to install flash on Firefox. There have been many people that have reported problems with Firefox and Flash crashing Windows 8. I thought I fixed that problem, but my crashes persists. I have searched on Google to try and find solutions. I'm not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Have you tried a system restore?


----------



## sojodave (Oct 26, 2012)

My restore has no history. It crashed this morning and once when I came back from lunch. At lunch, I locked my computer before I went to lunch. When I go to system restore, it does not give me any dates before I installed Windows 8.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It's not going to have any restore points prior to Windows 8. 

In order to revert to Windows 7, you will need to backup, wipe and reinstall.


----------



## sojodave (Oct 26, 2012)

I need to type fast, I'm crashing about every 5 minutes now. I went to control panel and I have been crashing ever since. Isn't there any way to keep Windows 8 from crashing? I am on a Samsung Chronus 7 i7 laptop with 8gb of memory.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Flash Player related Firefox crashes are not limited to Windows 8, users have reported crashes in Windows 7, XP and Vista too. If Firefox is causing crashes on your system, for the time being at least, I'd suggest uninstalling it and either using Chrome or IE 10.


----------



## sojodave (Oct 26, 2012)

I installed Whocrashed. It claimed that file a driver in Avast and a windows file C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ndis.sys was causing the problem. Not sure how to update a windows driver. I tuned off avast for now.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Windows 8 contains its own anti-virus program, using another without first disabling it could cause the system to crash. If you are using another anti-virus program, you can disable Windows Defender by typing in its name at the "Metro" window, going to Settings and then unchecking "Turn on real time protection." Or, you can just use Windows Defender and uninstall the other anti-virus program (I'd recommend this for now until people have had time to completely stabilize their applications under Windows 8).

As for ndis.sys, if it is corrupted then Windows should repair it if you run the command "sfc /scannow."

Open an elevated command prompt by pressing the Windows key and then "X," then selecting "Command Prompt (Admin) from the menu.

Type in the following command and press "Enter."


```
sfc /scannow
```


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

sojodave said:


> I installed Whocrashed. It claimed that file a driver in Avast and a windows file C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ndis.sys was causing the problem. Not sure how to update a windows driver. I tuned off avast for now.


ndis.sys is often blamed when a network related crash occurs. It gets blamed because it is at the top of the stack at the time of the crash. If you follow the http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html and provide us with the crash reports, I would be happy to go through your stack trace and see if any 3rd party drivers are causing conflicts with ndis.sys leading to it being blamed for the crash.


----------

